# Worst Show/Registerd name you have ever heard



## Brighteyes

Before our local track closed down, we had a racehorse named Thong. I will always remember when the announcer said, "And Thong's coming up from the back!" I wish I could remember more... I love bad horse names...


----------



## franknbeans

These were all owned by me, previously......I have NO idea how the people who named them came up with these......just like 2 words put together out of thin air.

Hickory Blake (reg)
Mids Missie (reg)
Rippling Jiggs (Reg, JC) 

dumb just dumb. But the horses were great, despite it.


----------



## ForeverAulina

Umm there was:
The Prince (kind of plain to me)

Thats all I remember. :/
Good ones I liked were:
RazzMaTazz
Show n' Tell
How do you like them Apples

I like this thread  
Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## AztecBaby

This is the only one I never really got out of all the horses I've owned.

Cool Fur (reg, JC) How do you get Cool Fur out of Tridell and Proud Knight? lol


----------



## 888vegas888

Hoof Hearted.
(when you say it weird it sounds like Who Farted)

i must say, this is by far the worst.
:shock:


----------



## My Beau

One story I've heard retold numerous times is about a Quarter Horse named............. 
Sofa King Slow. Yeahhhh


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

oh man, some of those are baaaaaad. I like the one that sounds like Who Farted ha ha.


----------



## wishfoal

I can remember while working at the track, there was a TB named "Stupid" and the other one was "Weed"... who picks names like that... lol


----------



## horsea

LOL!!! I've heard of some strange racehorse names like Goat Cheese and Llama Lover. I heard of a hunter named Maple Stirrup too lol!!!


----------



## Gidji

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Some others I didn't like were
> 
> *Oodles of Noodles (huh, how is THAT a horse name?)*
> Gummy Bear
> Courvoisier (only because announcers had issues pronouncing it)
> and Rabbit Stompin Fool (always made me think of a horse crushing cute little bunnies to death)


That was exactly the name I was going to say. Maybe we're talking about the same horse?  You haven't by any chance been in Australia recently and watched a horse called that?


----------



## Citrus

My Beau said:


> One story I've heard retold numerous times is about a Quarter Horse named.............
> Sofa King Slow. Yeahhhh


 That is funny... you have to admit....


----------



## Citrus

888vegas888 said:


> Hoof Hearted.
> (when you say it weird it sounds like Who Farted)
> 
> i must say, this is by far the worst.
> :shock:


 That is the worst.... poor horse


----------



## SorrelHorse

MeeMeeFeeFee - Mare at a fun show...Jeez...I remember seeing that written down to make a run before me, and I was like.....wtf? o.o

Mama Llama - A Racing QH at the grants pass track. Only saw her once....she lost the race so I'm gonna assume they didn't race her again ^^

and finally....*She's A Chinook*. Umm....She's A Salmon? How'd that work out for you?


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Im mates with a guy who used to work at the local race track. There was two horses there with pretty bad names, one was Your Face, and the other one was Your mum.

So when they were racing people would be calling out
come on...

very rude, but very funny :]


----------



## wyominggrandma

I had a registered Paint mare named Too Tuff To Butcher......
Now thats an awful , I bought her with that name. UGH


----------



## payette

I love this thread!! Don't have a single name to add, but must say, it reminds me of picking names for my children when I was pregnant. . . I could only think of the stupidest, goofiest, completely ridiculous, off-the-wall names. . .
Rabbit Stomping Fool! Hoof Hearted! Sheesh!


----------



## Gidji

brookelovesparelli said:


> Im mates with a guy who used to work at the local race track. There was two horses there with pretty bad names, one was Your Face, and the other one was Your mum.
> 
> So when they were racing people would be calling out
> come on...
> 
> very rude, but very funny :]


ROFL, made my day


----------



## LoveStory10

At the barn Im at, they have a little shetland pony called Shorty. He came with the name. Lol very unoriginal. Theres also a horse called Sargeant Pepper, which I think is a cool name


----------



## Lifeofriley

"Hoof Hearted" is actually the name of a horse supplies business in Australia, it gets a lot of chuckles, but people don't forget them!


----------



## Trinity

my moms quarter horse's registered name is Shaden. Just, Shaden lol. Guess what we call him!.. well.. she calls him Shade.. I call him ugly. lol.


----------



## Speed Racer

JJ's Sneaky Snake. :-x

Unfortunately, that's _my_ TB's registered JC name. Blech!

I'm the sort of person who won't change an animal's registered name, because I think it's a bad idea. Especially if you sell the beast and try to look for it later in life.

So JJ's name will not be changed, even though it really doesn't fit him at all. He has such a kind, sunny personality; not sneaky or snake like at all.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Pinky's Alley (registered TB) (not sure of spelling or punctuation, it was a long time ago). Which would not be a bad name, except it was a gelding.


----------



## Indyhorse

The Shire stallion that sired my two foals registered name is "[Wandamere] Patches."

Patches? Really, that's the best you could do? This gorgeous, enormous, chestnut stallion, and he has a freakin' *barncat's *name. All the other horses bred by the same farm have unusual, gaelic names. It's like they just ran out of good names that year or something. His BARN name is actually better than his registered name (Paddy's Pride)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indy, it sounds like they let a 6yo name him.


----------



## Indyhorse

Always - I've wondered that *lol*


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

My horse Spike's registered name is my user name - Skips First Spike.
It was his sire's (Skip's Tough Coin) first, um, "go" at a mare.
His first "spike" so to speak.


----------



## horseluver250

I recently saw a QH mare on horseclicks for sale named "Sheza Hussy"


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

Mr. Grumpy. lol. My friend and another girl show him together sometimes. My friend shows him as My Polka Dot Prince (he's an Appy.) but the other girl shows him as Mr. Grumpy...


----------



## Draftgirl17

I was on horsetopia and i saw a percheron named heffa, and it was a mare. I just couldn't believe they'd give a horse, let alone a mare, that name haha.


----------



## kmacdougall

SorrelHorse said:


> and finally....*She's A Chinook*. Umm....She's A Salmon? How'd that work out for you?


A chinook is a warm wind that blows off the Rockies in the spring and warms the prairie. I think it's a dandy name


----------



## Poco1220

My saddlebred I had when I was youngers, his dam's name was Nancy Reagan... uhm really???

My best friend and I always make fun of our horses names tho she has a gelding named Tiffs Special Man and I have a stallion named QTPocos Sonny Dancer... sonny dancer? for a boy? C'mon now!

And my new girls registered name is Sheza Mooney Doll... I may just have to pay the $100 to change that one. Out of Midnight Diamon and Sheza Moon Bar they couldn't think of ANYTHING better?


----------



## AfleetAlex

I can think of a lot of bad names.

Panty Raid-The name of a Thoroughbred filly, I mean really? She won a couple stakes though.
Date more minors- Thoroughbred
Sotally Tober- Thoroughbred, I wonder if they were sober when they named this horse.
Bodacious Ta Ta's- Thoroughbred filly.
My ex wife's ashes- Thoroughbred i think, think.
Let's all smoke- Thoroughbred.

Here's a video of Hoof Hearted winning a race. It's pretty funny.


----------



## bule pixie

i had a gelding last summer,big blue and white called little blu's teddy bear!!!! altho cuddly he was 16"2 and a cavalear cross


----------



## apachiedragon

I went up against a horse named Banana Boat at a show once. I've had two that were pretty bad myself. My QH mare's dam was Mary's Dividend, so her registered name was Carrie, MD. I always thought it sounded like the PA at the hospital every time we went in the ring. Paging Dr Carrie. Dr Carrie, please report to the ring", lol. The other one was Deli. She was a rescue, and didn't have a show name. Told my trainer to make one up when she went to sign me in and forgot about it, and when I went into the ring I nearly fell off laughing. She had stopped outside the gate to go to the bathroom, and then she was announced as "Fresh From the Deli"!


----------



## BaliDoll

888vegas888 said:


> Hoof Hearted.
> (when you say it weird it sounds like Who Farted)
> 
> i must say, this is by far the worst.
> :shock:


:rofl: i just laughed wayyyy too hard at this...my boyfriend thinks im crazy now...

I like "Sotally Tober" lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

"Mogul Maker"
Nice looking horse, awful name.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Well, I know a few that aren't terrible, but make me laugh.
I leased a horse who's registered name was Hot Fudge Sundae, all of her offspring were named after Dairy Queen desserts..

Also, out of DCC Drifter and Cocoa come the full brothers "Drifters Mr Reese Cup Lover" and "Drifter Hershey Cocoa"


----------



## BaliDoll

We had a horse with a name similar to hot fudge sundae... Lol was it a buckskin paint by chance? I liked her
name... But then again we owned her when I was 11 lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09

The racing video of Hoof Hearted made me laugh ...: )


----------



## BaliDoll

me too radhenry! I was dyin' lol


----------



## equiniphile

RadHenry09 said:


> The racing video of Hoof Hearted made me laugh ...: )


Hehe me too ^ ^


----------



## Spyder

Not the worst but the most snickerable.

Left Cheek Sneak.


----------



## BaliDoll

.....this horse is apparently named "Arrr!"


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Fudge was a paint, but she totally faded to a dappled grey. When it rained, you could see her big black spots of skin. It was rather cool. She was 20+ years old when I leased her 5 years ago.. First horse I ever rose, and a babysitter. I think she has passed awat now..


----------



## BaliDoll

Hmmm.. wouldn't that be funny if it was the same mare? She did turn a funky color on the winter! do you have any photos of her? i'm curious now hahaha


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I may, I can look, but I think the guy bred and raised her himself. I will see though. And she was that color all year. Haha. I will go look and see what I can find though.


----------



## ridergirl23

its not really cool/weird names, but i thought it might fit in here, its hilarious.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Here's all I can find..keep in mind I was like 10 here and JUST started riding.
















I think she looked great for being so old. I would love to find her last foal..I met it once. Would be 6 now..


----------



## dressagexlee

I'm still dying over Hoof Hearted! xD

Anyways,
- Prune (out of Grape Tree)
- Bugz Pocosally (a Horsetopia find last year)
- Gaylord (another Horsetopia find last year)
- Weed (out of Flower Pot...)
- Poco Lobo Rojo(AKA Mojo - on Horsetopia.)
- D**do (Not kidding. 2000 Swedish Warmblood by Dardel)


----------



## Ridehorses99

HorseOfCourse said:


> Well, I know a few that aren't terrible, but make me laugh.
> I leased a horse who's registered name was Hot Fudge Sundae, all of her offspring were named after Dairy Queen desserts..


That's funny. A friend of mine has a gelding with the registered name "Rootbeer Float". 

I have another friend with a registered mare named Miss Mare. Really ? You would think they could put a little more effort into naming a filly.


----------



## Citrus

ridergirl23 said:


> YouTube - marriage described through horse race, not for kids
> its not really cool/weird names, but i thought it might fit in here, its hilarious.


 This video is sooooo hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Horse humor is my kind of thing....


----------



## Spyder

Spyder said:


> Not the worst but the most snickerable.
> 
> Left Cheek Sneak.


It is a good thing no one knows exactly what this means.


----------



## dressagexlee

Spyder said:


> It is a good thing no one knows exactly what this means.


Oh, I know it! xD

For anyone who doesn't, just look it up on Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

judge smells and odor in the court


----------



## haleylvsshammy

My friend leases a 16.2 or 16.3hh dapple grey percheron. He's HUGE! Everybody calls him "Big Boy". What's his registered name, do you ask? I'll tell you- it's Carl.
Why would you name a percheron- that you know will be big and powerfull- Carl?

My favorite name of a horse is one that my friend uses in shows. Her horse's name is "Bogie" so in shows he is "Action Packed Bogie Man" I just love it!


----------



## BaliDoll

dressagexlee said:


> Oh, I know it! xD
> 
> For anyone who doesn't, just look it up on Urban Dictionary.


....should have named my boyfriend that.... :lol:


----------



## aspin231

I can't believe nobody mentioned this one! I read all of the pages to make sure...

Bob Lob Law- registered with the JC, raced. Imagine being the announcer!


----------



## speedy da fish

I love arabs and love there arab names, there was an arab stallion called Gulastra and his daughter was called Bint Gulastra (bint meaning 'daughter of'), fair enough. 
But I have also heard of the mares foal being called Bint Bint Gulastra. So the daughter of the daughter of Gulastra 

Not her reg name but a horse I ride is actually called Felanka


----------



## inaclick

I can't pronounce well R so I'd be in big trouble if I had to call this horse....


----------



## VanillaBean

The racehorse Mine That Bird....what kind of name is THAT? its like 3 random words put together! HATE IT!

VB


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I know this thread is old, but I came across it and had to add. A lesson horse where I keep my horse was registered by his previous owners as. . .Horse. Honestly people, can't you put a little thought into your horses name? He also has two foals on the ground. I wonder what their names are.


----------



## Starlet

playboy's dirty dancin :shock: yikes thats a bad one :shock:

heres a funny one that was something like peekaboo freckles :lol:

I have a horse named squaw bunny...:lol: kinda funny


----------



## Amarea

Stiffler's registered AQHA name is JC Rey's Rukin String. No idea what the heck it means!


----------



## AfleetAlex

VanillaBean said:


> The racehorse Mine That Bird....what kind of name is THAT? its like 3 random words put together! HATE IT!
> 
> VB


Well his sire is Birdstone and his dam is Mining my own. :lol:


----------



## AppysForLife

Kinda bad and funny lol
Bear Foot Hobo
Holes In My Socks
CMGMonkeySeeMonkeyDo
Ima Cool Tardy
Ima Little Cool Girl
Self Employed
Jamaican Hottie
King OfThe Hen House
Skeets Peppy


Then my boys name 
Ima Incredicool


----------



## purplefoal

There was once a racehorse named Arrrrrrrr.


----------



## ellygraceee

A horse at Interschool States was called 'Helden (sp?) Park Milly Molly Mandy'. It belonged to a 13hh pony. 
And my horse's show name.. 'Barcoo'. It's so boring and completely not suitable for a dressage horse.


----------



## Mickey4793

I'm pretty sure when I was younger and they had races at the county fairs I heard an announcer once say "Kick you in the shin coming up from behind!"


----------



## VanillaBean

there was also a rasehorse named Steve! oh i love it!

VB


----------



## iridehorses

I owned a QH a couple of years ago that was a very well bred cow horse. His registered name was LINTONS HANGIN JUDGE but I called him Bobo.

More recently I had a QH horse here for reconditioning named HIS NAME IS WILLIE.


----------



## apachiedragon

I used to compete against a horse named Bob. That's it. I'm guessing his owners didn't know about show names and just showed him under his barn name? At least I hope that was the case, lol.


----------



## Eliz

Smart Chick Olena.
Okay? But he's a stallion....


----------



## TinRoses

Smart Chick Olena... LOL I've kinda thought about that too.

Another? *Peptoboonsmal*. Clever since he's pink and out of the Peppy San Badger and Blue Boon lines... But who wants to think of diarrhea when looking at a stallion? I still love him though.


Then there's;

*UNZIP ME SLOWLY
ONE DUMB BLONDE*

and a horse I actually competed against;

*YELLOW BELLY NUTLESS*

swear to heaven he was named that. And yes... Was a gelding.


----------



## Sunny

Years and years ago at a show I heard "Kiss my Asset". Made me sick. So trashy, there were children all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TinRoses

Sunny said:


> Years and years ago at a show I heard "Kiss my Asset". Made me sick. So trashy, there were children all over the place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OHOHOH! I've SEEN Kiss My Asset. I'm pretty sure that's a Frozen Asset baby! He has a ton of foals with odd names such as:

Sittin On My Asset
Shez Got A Hot Asset
Look At My Asset 

etc etc etc


----------



## ocalagirl

My horse's registered name is Gene Pool....he wasn't the prettiest thing when I got him so the name was kinda funny...I also leased a horse named Private Import, but his barn name was P.I. It was a mouthful so I shortened it to Pi. Oh and just for fun, my friend owns a horse named Blueberry Tea and his brother, the last foal of his mother, is named Night Cap  Another one at my barn is Dude Where's My Sock...he has 3 socks!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

my horses name; Daylate Patty Cake -.- she was born the day after st. patricks day, but really. her sire: Speedway Deck her dam; Lucy Deluxe , their could have been some cool names from those two. 
There was a race horse once I seen at the track named Granny Cranny lol, won some money betting on her though. Also theres a horse on Patty's papers named Whoah Nellie

Theres a horse i see at shows, it's name is Tricky Chicky Fun 3, 6,1..... I love it lol. 
There's alot of old barrel sires who have some great names, like Dash For Cash, and Jet Moon


----------



## Pidge

There is a QH at the barn I work at....Dun It Extra Dry....He is out of Extra Dry Pep and Reminic An Dun It I believe....Not sure thats right but it sounds right....

But seriously....Dun It Extra Dry? Am I the only one who thinks of rough sex when I hear that name? (sorry if thats inappropriate lol)

Best part is his nick name is Ritchie...just funny to me...I wanna say Ritchie's Dun It Extra Dry, ya know...say it with a thats what she said type tone and it becomes funny...lol He use to be a stud till they cut him...No idea if he has ever had a foal though.

The name is just so wrong I could make tons of jokes lol


----------



## lilkitty90

not sure if this one has been said but i was watching a race ones and there was a horse named Hoof Hearted. so when the announcer would be like Hoof Hearted comming up the back! it sounded like Who Farted. ****


----------



## QHDragon

I once showed a mare named In The Nude. That was rather interesting to hear over the loud speaker with my name before it. 

I liked my TB's name: Market Bluff.

And my new mare is going to be registered as Why So Blue.


----------



## Indyhorse

iridehorses said:


> I owned a QH a couple of years ago that was a very well bred cow horse. His registered name was LINTONS HANGIN JUDGE but I called him Bobo.


Oh god, I think that name is a reference to my great great grandfather *lol* (not a nice guy)


----------



## Hunter65

inaclick said:


> I can't pronounce well R so I'd be in big trouble if I had to call this horse....
> 
> YouTube - ARRRRR ARRRRR ARRRRR - 8/16/08 - Tom Durkin



That's hilarious


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Years and years ago at a show I heard "Kiss my Asset". Made me sick. So trashy, there were children all over the place.


And you have no sense of humor because that? Is the best name EVER.

Let's see, I've heard:
Make My Blue Eye Brown... The horse has two brown eyes and is a solid bay so I'm confused!!!

Oh! TripleXPlaymate is probably the worst I've seen.


----------



## Sunny

PaintsPwn said:


> And you have no sense of humor because that? Is the best name EVER.


 I highly hope that was sarcasm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintsPwn

Nope. My kind of sarcasm? Saying that you do in fact hold a sense of humor.


----------



## Mehtala09

I have Mehtala, dont particuarlly like it, i also know liberty sparkles,Playboys cashin chex,


----------



## Sunny

PaintsPwn said:


> Nope. My kind of sarcasm? Saying that you do in fact hold a sense of humor.


 I don't understand where your rudeness is coming from. I have a wonderful sense of humor; however, I find it quite ridiculous for dirty innuendos to be spewed over the loud speaker when there are toddlers and young children about everywhere. I certainly know that if I were there with my child, I would be outraged, let alone turned off to the show world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

however the good thing about innuendo's is most young kids don't understand them. and the ones who do. already know so it's no big deal. but everyone has their own opinions and this should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Indyhorse

lilkitty90 said:


> however the good thing about innuendo's is most young kids don't understand them. and the ones who do. already know so it's no big deal. but everyone has their own opinions and this should be taken into consideration.


^^ Well said! Heck there's even the same sort of innuendo as that horse's name in kids movies like the lion king. *shrug* there is a difference between wanting to protect your children, and wanting to over-shelter them a bit too much.


----------



## Sunny

My overall point is that it is disrespectful. Whether to children, parents, or anyone on the show grounds. If you want to call your horse by something innapropriate, go right ahead, I have zero issues with that. I do, however, have an issue with it being called over the loud speaker. It`s the same as the law about not playing your music in your car over a certain volume; if they want to listen to dirty music about sex and drugs, whatever. It`s their right. But, it's our right NOT to hear it, so they are required to keep it at a certain volume in respect for others who'd prefer not to listen to it. In other situations, we have no option to NOT hear things. So these dirty phrases and innuendos that many people find offensive are announced like nothing. I just like to think that people have a bit more decency than that. Also, I do not have children. I do firmly believe, however, that when I do I won't be happy when my child's ears are filled with trash, whether at a horse show, or from the car next to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse

Sunny, when you DO have kids, you will be surprised to find all of a sudden there are much bigger things in the world to worry about.


----------



## Sunny

Oh, I don't doubt it, Indy. This is why I don't plan to have children for many, many years. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

ahaha i have also found that kids find out dirty dirty things at a VERY early age lol i was astounded the day when my sister in 3rd grade came home talking about things i wouldn't have talked about in 10th grade!! they are exposed to much worse things in public schools sadly. lol


----------



## Sunny

Exactly! I watch all of these shows, like Tyra, where the 12 year olds have had sex 15+ times and want children! It never stops suprising me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpit22

one of our broodmares JC name is Storm and Squirt, it's pretty bad haha


----------



## ThoroughbredXoX

I don't have any bad ones but my favorite was 
sipabitofscotch
Not sure if that's correct spelling


----------



## sarahver

lilkitty90 said:


> however the good thing about innuendo's is most young kids don't understand them. and the ones who do. already know so it's no big deal. but everyone has their own opinions and this should be taken into consideration.


Yup, everyone has seen Shrek right? Kids movie maybe but plenty of entertainment for adults too. As for the worst show name, a good mate of mine called his horse 'Far-Q'. Looks OK on the entry form, not so benign when read on the loudspeaker. Trouble ensued of course.


----------



## flytobecat

kmacdougall said:


> A chinook is a warm wind that blows off the Rockies in the spring and warms the prairie. I think it's a dandy name


It's also a big ugly helicopter that is a miracle of God because it actually flies.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

my friend just sold a horse and his registered name was "flash mee for cash"


----------



## Bandera

wow lol, i have heard of..

lactic ( like in lactic acid..)
whats a snow job... yah...
chesnut oger


----------



## crimson88

this could of already been said, but I saw an AQHA mare for sale and her name was...

Shesa Pleasure.
_ewwww..._


----------



## crimson88

Oh and I saw a mini named Sami's Nit Wit Banana Bit, Thats kinda cute though =]


----------



## maura

Racehorse named Wrecked 'Em. Say it aloud if you don't get it.

I'll never understand how that got by the Jockey Club.


----------



## lilkitty90

bahahaha maura!!! that one is funny however crude it may be lol


----------



## Tony The Pony

Rasculla is the bad name if have heard in my show life


----------



## 888vegas888

haha i remember at the barn i used to ride at, there was a mare that was so gorgeous that her name was Ugly. her reg. name was Ugly Fugly. haha.


----------



## eventing101

Poco Fingerbar, Windsticker Lacey, and Fat Girl (we changed this one) :lol:


----------



## Benny

Not one that I've seen. But one of my friends said her best friend did show jumping, and her horse was called 'Totally Naked' so when she went into the ring, it was '____ riding Totally Naked!!'
I love that.


----------



## corinowalk

We had a pony named Minerva. 
My friend had a morgan named "Imma Hockey Puck" <--HUH!??!
Rode a walker named "walkin in High Cotton" 
And my favorite...a friends horse switched names depending on his mood. He was either "brown" or "beast" I never did make out which one was better! LOL


----------



## Hukassa

They place where I took riding lessons a couple years ago had a horse named Whiplash..everyone was just _so_ excited to ride him.:lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

ocalagirl said:


> My horse's registered name is Gene Pool....he wasn't the prettiest thing when I got him so the name was kinda funny...I also leased a horse named Private Import, but his barn name was P.I. It was a mouthful so I shortened it to Pi. Oh and just for fun, my friend owns a horse named Blueberry Tea and his brother, the last foal of his mother, is named Night Cap  Another one at my barn is Dude Where's My Sock...he has 3 socks!


 
LM*O!!!! That is so far the funniest one I have read. I like the stupid humor 

I'm planning on naming the appy mare I'm getting Dotcom. Whiplash was also on the list.


----------



## Lonestar22

Oh forgot! My friend has a horse named Glue. One name Topless. And one named Preacher.


----------



## DSJ46

A recent racehorse called Sleezebiscuit. Not only have a lot of the names gotten to be in bad taste, this one dishonors one of the greats.


----------



## KateKlemmer

I found my Quarter horses registration papers and his grandmother's name is Gay Cindy Bar. lol


----------



## DSJ46

Now see, Lonestar, what I am going to have to do... A horserace call with those three horses... "And coming into the far turn, it's Topless out in front and Preacher looking over her shoulder...Glue is stuck in third and getting squeezed to the outside. Topless is bouncing around a little now...Preacher stays right at her shoulder and refuses to go on... Glue ozzes forward... Topless is bouncing like crazy now...Preacher is running like the devil to keep up...and now in the stretch all three seem to lug in as Glue is all over the track... Glue is running everywhere... Preacher has gone all to hell...and it's Topless breaking loose! Bouncing big and bold for home! And all the Topless fans go wild as she crosses the finish!..."


----------



## DSJ46

Oh, and where I board there is a Belgian named Waffles.


----------



## A knack for horses

TinRoses said:


> Another? *Peptoboonsmal*. Clever since he's pink and out of the Peppy San Badger and Blue Boon lines... But who wants to think of diarrhea when looking at a stallion? I still love him though.


The first time I heard his name it was in a similar sentence:

"Well, if I had unlimited money, I'd breed that mare to Peptoboonsmal."

In my mind, I heard Peptbismol. I was confused and thinking, "Why would you put Peptobismol in a horses uterus? That isn't going to make a foal." After he said the name a few more times and said he was a reining horse, I realized he was a stallion. 

A few other names:

*Crusin with a Chic* 
It always gives me the image of this horse sitting in a convertible driving down the road with a pretty mare riding shotgun.

*Ms Easy Anne*
A Daughter of Easy Max, I think you can get the gist of this one.


----------



## Sunny

DSJ46 said:


> Now see, Lonestar, what I am going to have to do... A horserace call with those three horses... "And coming into the far turn, it's Topless out in front and Preacher looking over her shoulder...Glue is stuck in third and getting squeezed to the outside. Topless is bouncing around a little now...Preacher stays right at her shoulder and refuses to go on... Glue ozzes forward... Topless is bouncing like crazy now...Preacher is running like the devil to keep up...and now in the stretch all three seem to lug in as Glue is all over the track... Glue is running everywhere... Preacher has gone all to hell...and it's Topless breaking loose! Bouncing big and bold for home! And all the Topless fans go wild as she crosses the finish!..."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DSJ46

Despite my "racy" (get it?) call of the three-way (?!) horserace, I will go on to agree with Sunny about distasteful (though often comical) horse names at public events. As I said before, some of the racehorse names have gotten rather crass.


----------



## Benny

DSJ46- I love that. You rule the world!


----------



## grayshell38

I looked at an Arabian gelding named Candy Man. I don't know if that was his registered name, though I can't see the people who had him naming him that so I think it was.


----------



## DSJ46

Thanks, Benny ; )


----------



## speedy da fish

If you go way back (early 18th century) on my horse's (Country Man) pedigree, there is a mare called 'Sister To Old Country Wench'. That probably didn't sound as rude at the time.

More strange horse names...

Snake
The Baron... for a stallion :s


----------



## Supermane

My mare's JC registered name is Pleasure Princess.

My trainer just got a med pony colt named I'm too Sexy for my Sockz. She gave him the barn name Sockz, but Sexy just kind of stuck.


My two favorites are, "Not my Husband's Responsibility" and "My Daddy's Paycheck"


----------



## Lonestar22

DSJ46 said:


> Now see, Lonestar, what I am going to have to do... A horserace call with those three horses... "And coming into the far turn, it's Topless out in front and Preacher looking over her shoulder...Glue is stuck in third and getting squeezed to the outside. Topless is bouncing around a little now...Preacher stays right at her shoulder and refuses to go on... Glue ozzes forward... Topless is bouncing like crazy now...Preacher is running like the devil to keep up...and now in the stretch all three seem to lug in as Glue is all over the track... Glue is running everywhere... Preacher has gone all to hell...and it's Topless breaking loose! Bouncing big and bold for home! And all the Topless fans go wild as she crosses the finish!..."


 

****! I'm going to have to email her this. Bahahahaha


----------



## Sunny

Supermane said:


> My two favorites are, "Not my Husband's Responsibility" and "My Daddy's Paycheck"


 Cute. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qharabluver

the worst name i've heard is Zipperbly Frosty considering his sires name was Frosty Zipper and neither of them are gray 
my favorite name was Look Before you Leap he was a showjumping appy and at every jump he would stop look over the jump then jump he was so cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DSJ46

Funny name puzzle:

What breeds of horses should have the following names:

1) "Bean"
2) "Brush"
3) "Fairchild" (or "Freeman")


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

I've heard of Don't Chip My Asset!! xD


----------



## AdrienneS

My horses old race name is Pink Limousine lol I can't decide if I like it or hate it


----------



## Benny

Pink Limousine. I like it!
When I register my QH, I gotta think of something really random. Though he's stuck with the barn name Dancer. Pity I don't like the name anymore. But that's what you get when you name him when you're..12/13. xD


----------



## eventnwithwinston

My horses racing name was "To the Woodshed".
:/ Its not a very appealing name.. haha


----------



## AdrienneS

Ha ha Thats a funny one


----------



## maura

I actually rode this racehorse when he was on a break to be freshened and sent back to the track - sire was Stage Door Johnny, broodmare sire was Key to the Mint.

Horse's name - Key to the John. 

Not kidding. Get one of the TB database people to look it up.


----------



## KittyCat

Moss... for a big grey I-think-TB jumper.
Nearl. poor baby... it's a shortened form of New Earl... Earl being a old horse of the owner's... not so much a bad name as a bad how he got the name.


----------



## Helly

My Tb when we bought her was called yazoo - we renamed her bella.
My welshy was called hurricane before we had him - but sixpence on his passport so he's known as sixpence now.. my appaloosa was called "spotty" - original right? Now she's called Gem. My friend told me about her friend who had a horse called "sycho" .. i beleive she was a ex racer..


----------



## SorrelHorse

Heard a few new ones....

- Hooker
- Go Daddy
- Bling Bling
- What A Sexy Boy (It's a mule. -.- )

granted the mule was actually pretty nice and an adorable face on him but still. 

Learned them from a group of newcomers to my trainers place. Apparantly the family just moved her from Orange County....I'm disturbed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westerncowgurl

there was a horse i saw at a show once named batteries not included i thouth it was pretty funny  and a horse at my barns name is slide over hollywood hotrod, i love that name!!!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_There was a Standardbred mare at Hanover one night and her name was Bucking Filly...yeah...You can bet the announcer messed that one up!_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Just down the road from my house there is a standardbred named Drip Drip lol He is SUCH a cute boy tho!


----------



## kaydeebug

well would you consider my horses name weird.....? queen dancer?


----------



## A knack for horses

Benny said:


> Pink Limousine. I like it!
> When I register my QH, I gotta think of something really random. Though he's stuck with the barn name Dancer. Pity I don't like the name anymore. But that's what you get when you name him when you're..12/13. xD


Why don't you name him "Randomly Thinkin of Dancin" 

I'm sure that would be a unique name.


----------



## kaydeebug

benny!!! if your horse has the name dancer in it ill bet you 100 bucks our horses may have the same bloodlines


----------



## Benny

A knack for horses said:


> Why don't you name him "Randomly Thinkin of Dancin"
> 
> I'm sure that would be a unique name.


I like that! I'll keep it in mind, thanks!



kaydeebug said:


> benny!!! if your horse has the name dancer in it ill bet you 100 bucks our horses may have the same bloodlines


What're your horses bloodlines?


----------



## kaydeebug

well her sire is simi dancer her grandsire is riverman her great grandsire is northern dancer her great great is native dancer on her dam and sires side


----------



## Benny

I don't think so. Haven't heard of them. Mine has, on his sire's side-
Doc's Spinifex (IMP), Lynx Little Pep Imp (IMP)... Eh, it's just easier to give you his full brothers page. xD
I gotta get my brand before I register him.
Australian Quarter Horse Association MR DAN KELLY


----------



## Seifur

Wow, most of these names are so weird. Like, who names their horse Hooker? Lol

Well I was watching a show once and there was a mare competing named Skjalda which is a common cow's name in Iceland. Also, the name would only fit a horse with pinto coloring (like if you would name a chestnut horse Red) and the mare was black xD

There was also a mare named Della... Which means cow **** >.>


----------



## Jessabel

Dry Soap.

...yeah. And Little Gay Bar King. They were both Quarter Horses I saw in the classifieds.


----------



## Lonestar22

Seifur said:


> There was also a mare named Della... Which means cow **** >.>


 
****! I'm going to take that name into consideration when naming my new mare. Hahahaha


----------



## Benny

Lonestar22 said:


> ****! I'm going to take that name into consideration when naming my new mare. Hahahaha


Mann, you bagsed.. bag-s-ed. How in earth do you spell that? It first. That'd be funny. And no one'd know you're callin it cow poo unless they ask.


----------



## Amir

888vegas888 said:


> Hoof Hearted.
> (when you say it weird it sounds like Who Farted)
> 
> i must say, this is by far the worst.
> :shock:


That's actually the name of an aquaintences company here! Weird..... 

My friend has a pony called Ajax. He's not registered and they never register for events with a show names for their horses even if they have registered names or made up names.
We took her kids to an agricultural show with this pony and her other one that has a registered name (Templewoods Tobias). The announcer came around when the class was being judged and ribbons handed out and the kid on Tobias gave the ponies registered name and the other kid on Ajax just spat out "Ajax. Spray and Wipe". The poor announcer couldn't keep a straight face - especially since the kid said it very seriously!

For anyone that has no idea what I'm talking about:


----------



## Bubrina

Saw a horse run at Del Mar a few weeks ago named 'Kaysa Deeya'. 

Quesadilla.

*facepalm*


----------



## speedy da fish

Love the stable names kids come up with for ponies.
Theres Scruffy, Twinkle (who is roan tbf) and Jet. Your thinking Jet is a fast black pony? Nope slow and grey


----------



## Benny

Well duh! What ever gave you the idea it should be a black pony, that they called Jet? I mean, you never wanna name them with what they look like. That's boring.
:lol:


----------



## maura

Funny, funny 7 year old boy in pony club told everyone his scruffy, well loved beginner pony's name was "Screaming Eagle", you know, because it sounded more macho and manly than Snickerdoodle.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

Hahahahahaa these are so funny! 

Maura- I think I'm going to start calling my mare Screaming Eagle. Hahahahahaha

My friend at another barn had a paint mare she jumped, her show name was "I shaved my legs for this." 

I thought it was rather bizarre.


----------



## Benny

Hahaha! Really weird. xD


----------



## Bubrina

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> My friend at another barn had a paint mare she jumped, her show name was "I shaved my legs for this."
> 
> I thought it was rather bizarre.




That reminds me of another racehorse I know of - her name is 'Without Any Makeup' (although to be fair, hers is a good name).


----------



## Lonestar22

"I shaved my legs for this" is a play on a country song called "did i shave my legs for this" it's about a crappy guy. lol.


----------



## Heartland

DSJ46 said:


> Now see, Lonestar, what I am going to have to do... A horserace call with those three horses... "And coming into the far turn, it's Topless out in front and Preacher looking over her shoulder...Glue is stuck in third and getting squeezed to the outside. Topless is bouncing around a little now...Preacher stays right at her shoulder and refuses to go on... Glue ozzes forward... Topless is bouncing like crazy now...Preacher is running like the devil to keep up...and now in the stretch all three seem to lug in as Glue is all over the track... Glue is running everywhere... Preacher has gone all to hell...and it's Topless breaking loose! Bouncing big and bold for home! And all the Topless fans go wild as she crosses the finish!..."


ROTFLOL!! I just choked on my drink here!!! :lol:


----------



## horseanimal11

I think the worst I ever heard was Flirty Skirt for a big, fat pony gelding... haha


----------



## orangetictac

Just found this thread. 

Some mares on my appy's papers... Quit That, Sweet Treat, and Peggy Guy...I don't like any of those...


----------



## ilovesonya

My old friend has a buckskin(which she in now selling  ) gelding, and she made his show name In The Nude. It was pretty funny when the announcer called out "Amber _____ riding In The Nude


----------



## ShutUpJoe

lol These are great.

I play Gallop Racer on PS2 and I have 
Ife Arted
Passing Glass
Son Ofa Beach
Hear My Assets
My Assets High
Feel My Assets
Kiss My Ash
All Night Long (because I wanted to breed All Night Long to Comander)


----------



## Sunny

I play Gallop Racer, too! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus

ilovesonya said:


> My old friend has a buckskin(which she in now selling  ) gelding, and she made his show name In The Nude. It was pretty funny when the announcer called out "Amber _____ riding In The Nude


That is hilarious!!


----------



## soileddove

ha A grade Paint mare I owned a while back was named Topless. Just Topless. So it would be, "Brittany D., riding Topless," at 4-H shows and stuff, as I was about 14/15/16 when I owned her. Not quite as cool as riding In The Nude, but you know. ha ha I actually really liked that mare and I was actually very fond of her name because I always thought it was funny. ilovesonya's post just made me think of that. 

Aww.. I went back and read some more posts because these are just too funny and my Toppy wasn't the only Topless? ha ha I really did love that name.


----------



## Eliz

There's a half-arab at Freedom Farms named "The Big O"
If ya know what I mean... lol.

0_o


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

I was amazed when I was racing standardbreds and a mare was named Back Seat Betty!!


----------



## grayshell38

Okay, just saw this one. I think it wins in the tacky, yet too funny department. 

"PS FLUNKIN SEX REHAB"

Found here: Horses for sale - Proven Spots Ranch: Casa de los Charros


----------



## Sunny

In the Dover catalog there is a horse named On Top.....so it reads So-and-so riding On Top..... :/ :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

the wonder dun
LOLZ


----------



## HollyBubbles

well it's not a horse, but my friends cat's name is Gavin.
Gavin is a girl.

My horse bubbles came to me as bubbles (thankgod) but before she was bubbles she was bubsie. i aint walking out to the paddock calling bubsie out. no thankyou.


----------



## PaintedFury

Take my horses name for example Apache Claybasket, wtf is a claybasket? The guy that bred her named all of his fillies with Claybasket as the second word, and an indian tribe as the first work. He named all of his colts something like Bearden Ghostdancer. Ghostdancer was the second word, and a close by town or county was the first word. Needless to say, all of his names were LAME!!!!!


----------



## Arksly

I knew a horse whose show name was Almost Alpo. And then my last horses was Woodwinds Hermese... :shock:


----------

